# How is your 7 or 8 month old's appetite?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

For the past couple of weeks, I have noticed Hans is less interested in his food.

Is this normal at his age? He is still active, alert and being a teenager. 

It is true that he has not had as much active time lately because we are in the middle of moving and he is getting less exercise than before.

But is it normal to not be so ravenous at this age?

To take his food is not an option, as he barfs gastric juice if his stomach is empty. I end up hand feeding a little to get him started, but even then he leaves some in the bowl.

We move in a week and I intend to get a CBC on him, just to check.


----------



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

What perfect timing for this thread! Rocky is only 6 months, but for the past 3 mornings he has showed little to no interest in his breakfast? This is unusual, but he is fine in all other areas, happy, goofy, active etc. He used to wolf it down, the same as his dinner. He is still ravenous in the evening though, so I have been feeding him more at night, trying to give him the same amount as he would have in 2 meals. He has never been like this before. I'm also going to try feeding his evening meal a little earlier (5pm) to see if he's any hungrier at breakfast (7pm). I can't always give him breakfast any later as he sometimes goes to daycare and I don't want him running around on a full stomach for fear of bloat.

Maybe Hans is acting in a similar way? :hug:


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I think it probably varies from pup to pup, but as long as he is acting normal and healthy I wouldn't worry too much about it. Ours, who just turned 9 months yesterday, has licked her bowl clean at every meal ever since the last time we switched foods which was back at the beginning of May. Lately I have been adding a couple spoonfuls of canned food to her meals as well, just for some variety, and she dances across the kitchen to her bowl, then licks the bowl clear across the room at every meal.


----------



## omegastar (Dec 28, 2011)

Interesting, because my 9 month old is doing the same thing.


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

My almost 8 month guy started the same thing about a month ago, I was stressing so much over his eating haha. My trainer said some dogs (especially some shepherds with sensitive tummys) just don't like to eat in the morning. So I started feeding him just once at night (I know there are reasons not to do this, but it's the only time he'll eat) and we havent had any issues since. Even the one meal he doesn't really scarf down. That's what worked for us! Good luck!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm in almost the same situation. I just moved about 1 month ago and still very busy with the house so have been working her less. She is actually ok with less activity and just reminds me to play with her from time to time. She also seems to get "fat" easier so I've been decreasing her portions. Last couple days, I do notice her being less crazy about food, though still really into it and eats everything I give her. It is now more like "yay, food, eat eat eat." Before "FOOOOOOOD!!!!! NOW!!!!!" I attributed this to her growth slowing down. She's not getting taller but started to fill out. Her chest is noticeably bigger. Thank goodness, the food bill can go down now.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

All of mine eat less in the summer. I think its the heat. They all pick up with eating in the fall through spring and start slowing down again. They maintain there weight and are all healthy.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

All mine have always "weaned" themselves of breakfasts around that age.
Once they start showing no more interest in brekkies I don't give them anymore, they just get a baked biscuit for breakfast and kibble and meat at dinner time. 
I've never had a problem only feeding one meal but I know many people prefer to do 2


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

make sure it's nothing medical. maybe your dog doesn't
like what you're feeding.


----------

